# Galaxy Rasboa



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

So if anyone has these I'd like a little info on them. Thinking about getting a few.
Is this a fish you would keep in a ten G tank ?
Galaxy Rasbora
I don't necessarily believe all that these stores say. I'd like it if someone who has had them over
an extended period of time could tell me how big they actually get. This I feel is rather important.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes you can, I have kept several in 10 and 15 gal tanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I actually had 5 in my fluval edge,when it was set up.They stay at 1" or smaller from what I've seen.Very pretty fish if you can actually see them.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Great for a small tank. You can still fit in a half decent size school of them which will make them bolder and out in the open more.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In a 10 gal I think you can safely have 10 of them in there.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

They're VERY delicate fish, just so you're warned. They're fairly weak due to so much inbreeding to meet demand. I'd love to have some more but the demand is so high they're pretty hard to come by, and those that you can find are pretty pricey. Where did you find them?

Others in the microrasbora category that you'd like are the emerald dwarf rasboras, scarlet badis, and rummynose tetras.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have kept 8 in G 16. They have spawned. They are about 3cm long. (At one point I had a thread sent)


----------

